# all slavic languages to cheat on someone



## kloie

How would you say this in your language?
For example:
Mark is cheating on his wife


----------



## GrayRogue

Slovenian: _Mark vara svojo ženo_ (lit. Mark cheats/is cheating his [own] wife).
_to cheat - 1. goljufati; 2. varati
to cheat on someone - varati nekoga (lit. to cheat someone)_


----------



## Sanduleak

Slovak: Marek podvádza svoju ženu.


----------



## Azori

Sanduleak said:


> Slovak: Marek podvádza svoju ženu.


Or:

Marek zahýba manželke.


----------



## Irbis

GrayRogue said:


> Slovenian: _Mark vara svojo ženo_ (lit. Mark cheats/is cheating his [own] wife).
> _to cheat - 1. goljufati; 2. varati
> to cheat on someone - varati nekoga (lit. to cheat someone)_



I would write just "Mark vara ženo.", "svojo" is redundant here.


----------



## marco_2

Polish: *Marek zdradza (swoją) żonę.*


----------



## Barubek

Czech: 1. Marek podvádí svou manželku / ženu. 2. Marek zahýbá své manželce / ženě. 3. Marek je nevěrný své manželce / ženě. 4. Marek má jinou.


----------



## DarkChild

*Bulgarian:*

Марк изневерява на жена си. (Mark izneveryava na zhena si).


----------



## kloie

I was hoping for a Serbian one so I will give my attempt. 
Varati-to cheat
Марко вара жену

I hope I am correct.


----------



## Милан

kloie said:


> I was hoping for a Serbian one so I will give my attempt.
> Varati-to cheat
> Марк вара (своју) жену
> 
> I hope I am correct.


You're correct.


----------

